# What health care plan will cover our medical needs?



## kitson (Feb 13, 2012)

premiums? I believe we may be eligible to continue our current coverages with Kaiser when

	my spouse retires, but the premium will be $1200 monthly. What can we do to get affordable

	health care? We both have preexisting conditions, and although we are healthy, it makes

	health care almost out of our reach, when we both have conditions which require several

	visits to health care providers annually.


----------



## writerlilly (Sep 27, 2012)

Have you checked Blue Cross Blue Shields or Aetna?


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 1, 2012)

While I was waiting on my insurance through work to kick in,  I had a private plan through Anthem.  It had a high deductible, but the co-pay for doctors visits and prescriptions were decent.  I was paying $160/month for just me.


----------

